# Homeowner sets up booby trap for porch pirates stealing packages



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

This is the best thing ever!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd like to see a pepper spray one with a 1 minute timer.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Needs real shells imo


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Sometimes I'll find another package when making a delivery and will stack it with mine neatly by the door; especially if it was loosely placed away from a wall. Not any more! I don't care if it's sitting unprotected in the pouring rain in the middle of the yard -- if I'm not delivering it, I'm not touching it...


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> Sometimes I'll find another package when making a delivery and will stack it with mine neatly by the door; especially if it was loosely placed away from a wall. Not any more! I don't care if it's sitting unprotected in the pouring rain in the middle of the yard -- if I'm not delivering it, I'm not touching it...


Some people on Facebook here will move other packages with theirs because they are worried about the pirates seeing theirs when they see the less hidden UPS/FedRx/Whatever delivery.

But I agree with you, those others aren't our business.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday a neighbor who was outside watched me go up to a h. He applauded and told me I'm the first person to put my package behind the post and actually ring the doorbell


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Whenever I see a package from UPS on someone's doorstep it is never hidden. Apparently UPS doesn't train their people to hide it from view of the street like Amazon does. Which might be one of the reasons UPS lost their contract with Amazon.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> Whenever I see a package from UPS on someone's doorstep it is never hidden. Apparently UPS doesn't train their people to hide it from view of the street like Amazon does. Which might be one of the reasons UPS lost their contract with Amazon.


It's not the regular driver but the helper during the holidays that do most of the dropping off at the front door.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Whenever I see a package from UPS on someone's doorstep it is never hidden. Apparently UPS doesn't train their people to hide it from view of the street like Amazon does. Which might be one of the reasons UPS lost their contract with Amazon.


UPS most certainly does train their drivers to do that. UPS does random safety checks on their drivers daily to see if they are using their signals, entering exiting properly, placing packages properly etc. The thing is UPS has a black list system in place. After one address gets one too many lost packages, you get shadowed and if it's determined you are doing your job properly, UPS will simply make the problem stop signature required. If you are somebody who doesn't drive or can't drive this can piss you off big time "when I was driving for them I had one angry woman call support claiming I was stealing her packages because I left a missed you notice because they didn't answer the door when I came through. At that point the only alternative for the customer is to put a signature on file so their deliveries can continue as they were. The thing is that the customer has no recourse for any lost or missing packages afterwards, UPS already did their part by requiring the signature in the first place. Since Amazon is the A and the B they will not inconvenience the customer to protect themselves the way UPS would, hence it's the driver who takes the L with Amazon.

This time of year it's usually the helpers doing stupid things.


----------

